# pantalon plissé en derrière d’éléphant



## nasrinklz43

Bonjour à tous
Je connais “pantalon à pattes d’éléphant”, mais pourriez -vous me dire, sil vous plaît,  quel est un pantalon plissé en derrière d’éléphant?
Merci bien d’avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Il pourrait s'agir d'un pantalon qui est très large et qui donc ressemble à un derrière d'éléphant… Quel est le contexte ?


----------



## nasrinklz43

Merci bien Maître capello
 votre réponse, me parait très convenable et Voilà le contxte:
” Un veston croisé, des années 30, cachait un ventre comme on n’en fait plus, descendant sur un pantalon plissé en derrière d’éléphant. L’habitude de distibuer la manne électorale lui doonait expression d’un père Noël de dessins animés.”
Je vous remecie encore


----------



## Philippides

"un pantalon plissé en derrière d’éléphant" la construction n'est pas usuelle. Elle est à rapprocher de l'énorme ventre de la personne. Il a un pantalon plissé et en plus un derrière (des fesses, un cul) énorme aussi.


----------



## k@t

Ou bien, un pantalon aussi plissé qu'un / plissé comme un derrière d'éléphant ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Un postérieur d'éléphant n'est pas particulièrement plissé, en tout cas pas davantage que le reste du corps, contrairement à la trompe par exemple. Par ailleurs, les plis du pantalon sont en principe verticaux tandis que ceux du postérieur d'éléphant seraient plutôt horizontaux voire diagonaux. Ça ne me semble donc pas une interprétation très vraisemblable, a fortiori au vu du contexte donné (personne de forte corpulence)…


----------



## k@t

Mouiii, mais vous ne trouvez pas que la syntaxe de la phrase a du mal à coller avec votre interprétation ?


Maître Capello said:


> contrairement à la trompe par exemple


Disons que les plis de la trompe sont bien organisés, bien parallèles, bien dessinées, « propres » - comme on peut le voir par exemple *ici*-, contrairement à ceux du derrière, qui sont un peu moins ordonnés, un peu comme le seraient les plis d’un pantalon froissé, fripé, mal repassé, particulièrement au niveau des aines.
Je trouve que ces plis de pantalon « aineux » ressemblent pas mal à ce qu’on voit sur cette photo,





qui montre que si les éléphants sont en effet plissés un peu partout, les plis qui se trouvent au niveau de leur derrière - qui ne sont pas, contrairement à ce que vous dites, horizontaux-, évoquent pas mal les plis d’un pantalon froissé : les pattes des éléphants figureraient les jambes du pantalon, et les plis du derrière des éléphants - qui forment une espèce de triangle -, figureraient les plis du pantalon qui se trouvent au niveau des aines et du haut des cuisses.

Difficile de trouver une photo de pantalon froissé, mais voici quelque chose qui me semble pas mal se rapprocher du popotin plissé des éléphants.




Sémantiquement, ça me parait plutôt bien et syntaxiquement ça me parait beaucoup mieux que l’interprétation « gros derrière ».
En effet, autant _*en derrière d'éléphant *_me semble tout à fait bien complémenter *pantalon*,autant je vois mal comment ça viendrait complémenter le fessier du monsieur. Il faudrait dire quelque chose dans ce genre : _*descendant sur un pantalon plissé couvrant son derrière d'éléphant / sur son derrière d’éléphant / enveloppant son derrière d'éléphant, *_à l'extrême rigueur _*en son derrière d'éléphant*_. Si le _*en derrière d'éléphant *_complémente bien _pantalon_, mais signifie quelque chose comme _*sur un pantalon plissé large comme un derrière d'éléphant*_, je trouve le raccourci syntaxique tout aussi improbable que dans les cas que j'ai donnés juste avant.
Après, on peut bien sûr arguer que Morand a fait volontairement (ou non) une ellipse syntaxiquement très très limite et stylistiquement franchement malheureuse.
Ce qui est également possible, c'est que cette référence éléphantesque ne soit pas innocente, afin que bien que ce _*en derrière d’éléphant*_ ne désigne pas directement le fondement du monsieur, l’expression active dans nos ptits cerveaux la représentation « gros postérieur appartenant au propriétaire du pantalon ». Cela dit, il est de messieurs qui ont de fort gros ventres et des cannes et postérieurs restés bien menus.


----------



## Reynald

k@t said:


> Ou bien, un pantalon aussi plissé qu'un / plissé comme un derrière d'éléphant ?


C'est aussi l'image qui m'est venue à l'esprit. Également en raison de la référence aux années 1930. J'ai toujours remarqué que dans les films de cette époque les pantalons des gros acteurs avaient toujours l'air de véritables sacs à pommes de terre.
Sur cette photo de Raimu par exemple, et bien qu'il soit de profil, on distingue les plis évocateurs.


----------



## nasrinklz43

Merci biiien à tout le monde.
k@t je vous remercie particulièrement pour votre explication excellente . Je voudrais savoir est-ce que toul le monde sont d'accord avec vous?


----------



## Maître Capello

Réponse courte : non. 



k@t said:


> je vois mal comment ça viendrait complémenter le fessier du monsieur


À mon sens, _en derrière d'éléphant_ ne modifie pas _plissé_, mais _pantalon_ : il s'agit d'un pantalon qui a la forme d'un derrière d'éléphant. Pour moi, la référence à un éléphant n'est là que pour dire que ces pantalons sont larges. Le qualificatif _plissé_ indique quant à lui seulement le type de tissu.


----------



## Philippides

Comme Me C., je comprends cette expression comme insistant sur l'énormité du derrière (symétrique avec le ventre).


----------



## k@t

Oui, mais :

1) les pantalons plissés pour les hommes à l’époque, je  ne crois pas que ça existait beaucoup (argument incertain et pas déterminant) ;
2) pourquoi torturer la grammaire (je cite Philippides : _la construction n'est pas usuelle_) pour imposer une interprétation qui ne me parait pas plus valable qu’une autre qui, elle, respecte parfaitement la grammaire ? (Argument très déterminant.)

La structure *X + [adjectif + en + Y]* est très usuelle, et équivaut à *X +[adjectif + comme l’est / de la même façon qu'un + Y]* :

_X plissé en accordéon_ > plissé comme l’est un accordéon,
_X plié en portefeuille _> plié de la même façon qu'un portefeuille,
_X découpé en crête de coq _> découpé comme l'est une crête de coq,
_X taillé en bec d'aigle_ > taillé de la même façon qu'un bec d'aigle,
etc.

_Un pantalon plissé en derrière d’éléphant_ > pantalon plissé comme l’est un derrière d’éléphant.  Nickel chrome, ça passe tout seul.
En revanche, _Un pantalon (plissé) en derrière d’éléphant_ > Un pantalon (qui est plissé et) qui est comme un derrière d'éléphant.  Bof, bof, bof et re-bof.
Un _jupe en accordéon,_ oui, parce que c'est *l'ensemble* de la jupe qui évoque le soufflet d'un accordéon, qui y ressemble ; idem pour la j_upe en portefeuille_. Mais un pantalon qui dans son ensemble ressemble à un derrière d'éléphant, ben bof quand même.
D'ailleurs, dans ce cas, on peut supprimer le _en _> j_upe (en) accordéon, jupe (en) portefeuille_, mais un _pantalon derrière d'éléphant_ ???

En tout cas, quelle que soit son interprétation, la formule a manifestement plu à Patrice Delbourg, pris en flagrant délit de plagiat par deux fois, à moins que ce soit un hommage à Morand (pas lu les ouvrages en question, donc je ne peux savoir ce qu'il en est) !


----------



## Maître Capello

Point besoin de torturer la grammaire. À mon sens, c'est en effet tout le pantalon qui est plissé et qui ressemble à un derrière d'éléphant.

_un pantalon en accordéon_ = un pantalon qui ressemble à un accordéon, qui a la forme d'un accordéon
_un pantalon en derrière d'éléphant_ = un pantalon qui ressemble à un derrière d'éléphant, qui a la forme d'un derrière d'éléphant


----------



## k@t

Au risque de me répéter, quand *en* n’est pas régi par un adjectif, mais directement par un substantif, c’est l’objet X *dans sa totalité* qui évoque le Y introduit par le *en*.
Pour ne pas torturer la grammaire, il aurait fallu utiliser la préposition *à* : _pantalon plissé *à* derrière d’éléphant_, comme on aurait _pantalon plissé *à *pattes d’éléphant_ (ce sont les fesses du pantalon qui ressemblent à celles d’un éléphant ; ce sont les jambes / pattes du pantalon qui ressemblent à celles d’un éléphant).
Comparer :
_Un alambic *en* col de cygne_ > c’est l’ensemble de l’alambic qui ressemble à un col de cygne. 
_Un alambic *à* col de cygne_ > c’est le col de l’alambic qui ressemble à un col de cygne. 
(Avec _robinet_, les deux sont possibles, le robinet pouvant par métonymie ne désigner que le bec, on utilisera alors la préposition _en _: _un robinet *en* col de cygne_. Si le terme désigne l’ensemble, on mettra la préposition _à_ : _un robinet_ *à*_ col de cygne_).
_Un macaque *en* queue de lion _> c’est l’ensemble du singe qui ressemble à une queue de lion. 
_Un macaque *à* queue de lion_> c’est la queue du singe qui ressemble à celle d'un lion. 
_Un tablier *à* poche (de) kangourou.  / Un tablier *en* poche (de) kangourou. 
Un punk *à* crête de coq.  / Un punk *en* crête de coq. _
(A contrario, dans le cas _d’un condylome / d’un cristal *en* crête de coq_, c’est bien la chose dans sa totalité qui est comparée à une crête de coq, et non simplement un élément de cette chose.)
etc.

_Un pantalon *à* derrière d’éléphant_ > c’est le derrière (là où on met son derrière) du pantalon qui ressemble au derrière d’un éléphant. 
_Un pantalon *en* derrière d’éléphant_ > c’est l’ensemble du pantalon qui ressemble à un derrière d’éléphant. 
Si l’ensemble du pantalon ressemble à un derrière d’éléphant, ça signifie que ce pantalon n’a pas de jambes, vu qu’un cul d’éléphant n’a pas de jambes/pattes. Un pantalon sans jambes, est-ce encore un pantalon ?
Ou alors, il faut comprendre *derrière* comme équivalent à *arrière* ? Partie arrière de l’éléphant qui comprend aussi bien le cul que les pattes. Pourquoi pas ? Bien que je doute très fort que ce soit ainsi qu’il faille comprendre les choses.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> _Un pantalon *en* derrière d’éléphant_ > c’est l’ensemble du pantalon qui ressemble à un derrière d’éléphant.


Vu de derrière, un large pantalon porté par une personne corpulente évoque un postérieur de pachyderme. Donc oui, vu de dos, un large pantalon ressemble *dans sa totalité* à un derrière d'éléphant. Plus exactement, par métonymie, c'est la personne elle-même – plutôt que le pantalon – qui évoque cet animal.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Vu de derrière, un large pantalon porté par une personne corpulente évoque un postérieur de pachyderme


D'ailleurs, je me demande si vous lisez toujours bien mes commentaires (oui, parfois ils sont longs, certes), si c’était le cas pour ceux qui précèdent, vous auriez vu que j’ai parfaitement bien compris et envisagé cette interprétation, ça se lit en filigrane tout au long des commentaires, et pour qui ne décrypte pas le filigrane, c'est dit tout à fait explicitement ici :


k@t said:


> Si le _*en derrière d'éléphant *_complémente bien _pantalon_, mais signifie quelque chose comme _*sur un pantalon plissé large comme un derrière d'éléphant*_,


Ce que je me tue à essayer de démontrer depuis plusieurs posts - et que vous ne semblez pas vouloir comprendre   !!! -, c’est que cette interprétation *ne colle pas avec la syntaxe*.
Mes exemples et contre-exemples me semblent à ce titre plutôt convaincants, mais manifestement pas pour vous, tant pix ! 


Maître Capello said:


> Plus exactement, par métonymie, c'est la personne elle-même – plutôt que le pantalon – qui évoque cet animal.


Oui, également tellement bien compris, que déjà dit,


k@t said:


> Ce qui est également possible, c'est que cette référence éléphantesque ne soit pas innocente, afin que bien que ce _*en derrière d’éléphant*_ ne désigne pas directement le fondement du monsieur, l’expression active dans nos ptits cerveaux la représentation « gros postérieur appartenant au propriétaire du pantalon »


mais c'est une représentation qui se fait d'associations en associations, mais dire que directement _un pantalon plissé en derrière d'éléphant = monsieur a un gros derrière, monsieur ressemble à un pachyderme _: non ; ou alors que de libertés avec la syntaxe, et même plus, avec la phrase, le texte.


----------



## SergueiL

Dans l'extrait large "_[…] un ventre […] descendant sur un pantalon plissé en derrière d’éléphant_", rien n'indique que le personnage est décrit de dos. Les réalités anatomique (le ventre ne tombant jamais sur le derrière) et syntaxique imposent donc le sens de : "pantalon plissé comme un derrière d'éléphant" (comme le montrent les illustrations en #7). 
Mais il n'est pas impossible que la syntaxe soit approximative.


----------



## nicduf

J'arrive après la bataille mais je partage tout à fait l'avis de Sergueil.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je concède que la réalité anatomique penche en faveur de l'explication de SergueiL, mais je voudrais toutefois mettre un bémol sur la réalité syntaxique. En effet, la syntaxe de la phrase n'exclut pas l'autre possibilité. On peut le voir aisément si l'on remplace _derrière d'éléphant_ par _cuir_ par exemple :

_descendant sur un pantalon plissé en cuir_​
Dans ce cas, il est évident que _en cuir_ qualifie le pantalon et non pas _plissé_.

Par ailleurs, la syntaxe – sans parler de la sémantique – permet de dire :

_descendant sur un pantalon en derrière d'éléphant_​
Cette phrase est parfaitement correcte du point de vue syntaxique et il est clair que _en derrière d'éléphant_ qualifie _pantalon_ et non _plissé_.


----------



## k@t

L’argument de Sergueil est en effet excellent (même en comprenant - ce qui était/est mon cas - que ce n'est pas le ventre qui descend sur le pantalon, mais le veston).



Maître Capello said:


> On peut le voir aisément


_Aisément_, je crains que non : vous comparez des choses qui ne sont pas comparables, ce qui invalide votre démonstration.
*en* qui introduit un complément de matière est tout ce qu’il y a de plus classique et banal, et forcément le complément de matière qualifie le substantif.
Avec une matière, si l’on veut faire une comparaison – puisque c’est bien de cela qu’il s’agit ici, faire une comparaison -, la préposition *en* ne fonctionne pas. Il faudra utiliser par exemple *comme*. Je garde l’exemple du pantalon plissé en cuir, même s’il n’est pas forcément très réaliste.
_Un pantalon plissé *en* cuir_ > le pantalon est plissé + il est en cuir.
_Un pantalon plissé *comme du / le* cuir_ > le pantalon est plissé comme l’est le cuir, mais n’est pas fait de cette matière.


----------

